# Bosch POF 400A problem



## descendeur (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi

I've a problem. The hand grip thread on my 10 year old Bosch PPF 400A router, both male and female, have virtually stripped and it will no longer lock the base plate.

Does anyone know if spare parts are available, or am I looking at buying a new tool?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Richard

I'd always try John Carr or Miles Tool and Machinery (scroll to appropriate version of POF400) for spares. Both are good.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Richard, Bosch parts are almost always available.


----------

